# Database Discussions > Reporting Services >  SSRS parameter select all help

## nijojo

Please can someone provide an overview of how to select all records in the parameter list. I am trying to get an understanding of how this works. 

Having a union join with all value is fine, to retrieve the value of 'all'. However, given the data-set there is no 'all' value. From reading the ms course notes, the query syntax is: select from where = (field = @x) or @x = 'all'. How does this syntax work?  Does x = all, so all= all = true then returns all records?

Regards,

Nijojo

----------


## Ninjamynci

Use a multi-value parameter and change the query in your dataset from '= @parameter' to 'IN (@parameter)'.
If you need to select all by default, use the same query  used to generate available values  in the default value query.
Hope that helps.
Ninj :-)

----------


## Island1

Did the above answer work for you?  Please advise if you hit further obstacles ...

Good Luck,

Bill

----------

